# Ariens ST Chutes (tall vs. taller cable controlled style)



## jpswift1 (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm restoring a 1986 Ariens ST1032 (can be seen in another thread here on the forum) and it has the tall chute 18" I believe. I have a chance to buy another ST1032 that runs and operates well and has the taller cable operated chute (24" tall I believe) for $350. I was wondering if it would be worth getting the other ST1032 and taking the taller cable operated chute off it and putting my shorter chute on it and reselling it for what I paid for it. Is it worth doing this or is it not worth the trouble and should I just stick with what I've got now? Thanks.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I can't say from experience since we haven't had any significant snow since I got my 1032 running, but I have high hopes for the tall chute.

But before you buy that other machine, take note of the condition of the cable. Mine's in pretty bad shape and a new cable costs over $100!

Ironically for just a few dollars more, you can get a whole "remote deflector kit" that includes not only a cable but a whole new chute and other parts, as described here: 924050 remote deflector retrofit

Note that using that kit would require a lot of work - it's not just a bolt on. But it's a way better value for the money than just the cable.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

ELaw said:


> Ironically for just a few dollars more, you can get a whole "remote deflector kit" that includes not only a cable but a whole new chute and other parts, as described here: 924050 remote deflector retrofit


Looks like the kit has been discontinued and it is _*no longer available*_.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: 72405300 Remote Deflector Control Kit, I found for $112 cable alone about $80

Edit, stolen from Elaw - > "_One thing to note: the cable in that kit and on many newer Ariens machines is NOT the same as on the ST1032.

The cable in the kit is pretty lightweight and can only pull the deflector downward - a spring pushes it back up. The ST1032 cable is a much heavier push-pull type and there's no spring." _

One source: Remote Deflector Control Kit [72405300] for Ariens Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :iagree: 72405300 Remote Deflector Control Kit, I found for $112 cable alone about $80


My search missed that one K4F. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

One thing to note: the cable in that kit and on many newer Ariens machines is NOT the same as on the ST1032.

The cable in the kit is pretty lightweight and can only pull the deflector downward - a spring pushes it back up. The ST1032 cable is a much heavier push-pull type and there's no spring.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

You are correct about the ST1032 cable. I bought the whole chute assembly from a ST1032 machine from a guy on Ebay. It looked like it wasn't used. Anyway, I wanted to try and incorporate this assembly on my 1971 Ariens. But after my repower with the Briggs, the distance from the engine to the back of the chute got smaller and with that ST1032 cable outer shell being that thicker plastic type material, it wouldn't bend easily the way it should and needs to, to be able to use the assembly. I wish I could find another cable with a more flexible outer shell or covering that would bend the way it needs to. 



ELaw said:


> One thing to note: the cable in that kit and on many newer Ariens machines is NOT the same as on the ST1032.
> 
> The cable in the kit is pretty lightweight and can only pull the deflector downward - a spring pushes it back up. The ST1032 cable is a much heavier push-pull type and there's no spring.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

If you're not going to use that cable and want to sell it, shoot me a PM!

The kit I reference above has a much more flexible cable, although if you're running a larger engine, the length as well as the flexibility of the cable could be a factor.

Aside from the cable reaching, I think one of those kits could be installed on a 1032 with some creativity. You'd have to cut the flange off the bottom of the chute and weld on one with the gear teeth on it. And find a way to anchor the outside of the cable at the control-lever end. But I can confirm the lever itself and all the hardware is the same as on the 1032, as I actually bought one of those kits to use as a backup if I couldn't get the cable on mind working (which I did, barely!).


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I have the Ariens ST1032 Model 924084 in your second photo. I like both the chute rotator which is on the dashboard, and the chute deflector which is also on the dashboard.

The chute rotator on the Honda HS1132TA is below the already too low handle bars and is not convenient and rotates the opposite of the Ariens. The chute deflector is on the dashboard and is convenient.

IMHO, you will like the set up on the 924084 better than your current set up.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jp that tall chute is phenomenal. I installed one least year on my 832 and it made a huge difference. But with little to no snow in the near forcast you might take some kind of hit selling that other blower. As others have mentioned that cable is a rare piece. I've had my ear to the ground since last season for one. One idea I came up with is modifying an MTD push /pull cable for it. Looks like a simple mod. Just haven't found a parts machine yet.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

guilateen02, can you elaborate on the difference a taller chute made for you? I want to do the same and get snow further but don't want to waste my time.


----------



## KrowNB (Mar 23, 2015)

nt40lanman said:


> guilateen02, can you elaborate on the difference a taller chute made for you? I want to do the same and get snow further but don't want to waste my time.


I'm interested in this as well. I can see the longer chute being more accurate in channelling the snow but wouldn't the larger surface area increase friction and subsequently diminish average throw distance?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

KrowNB said:


> I'm interested in this as well. I can see the longer chute being more accurate in channelling the snow but wouldn't the larger surface area increase friction and subsequently diminish average throw distance?


A taller chute will probably be the best upgrade you can do to achieve further throwing distance (as long as the impeller turns fast enough).
I am NOT into guns at all, but as I was growing up I learned (_from relatives that used to hunt_) that on a gun that has a very short barrel the ammunitions will spread in a 10-20feet. If you used the same gun with a very long barrel, you could hit a target 100+ feet away with all the ammunitions.
Sort of the same principle applies here, the longer chute will guide the snow for a longer period of time multiplying the total throwing distance.

I hope it makes sense. :smiley-confused009:


----------

